# Samsung Galaxy Tab



## Luke (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this is the correct forum to post this to (I'm new to the boards).  I've looked at reviews on the Samsung Galaxy Tab from a google search, but the latest ones are from October.  This is a smaller iPad type of device, which can also function as an e-reader with apps from Amazon, etc.  It's an Android device, working on WiFi as well as 3G, with a month to month data plan.

I saw one at Costco the other day, and it looks like a nice device, about the size of a Kindle or Nook, and not as heavy as an iPad.  I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it.  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have no experience, but just today there is supposedly an announcement of a wifi version of the Tab.

The Consumer Electronics Show is going on now, and lots of new android tablets are supposed to be announced, I suspect you'll have more options in just a few days if you can hold off.


----------



## Tom_T (Jan 8, 2011)

Purchased my Tab first of December, it has almost replaced my laptop. Went on a trip during the holidays with only the Tab and didn't miss a thing. Great product in my opinion.

Sent from my SGH-I987 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I use the iPad for work and we were looking at the Tab. I'm not impressed. Especially after all the apps I've seen for the iPad. At this point, to my knowledge, the Tab doesn't carry the Android Marketplace yet, so you won't get a good choice on apps until they upgrade the version of Android on it.  I also found the interface isn't as user-friendly, and I'm a techie. I had been holding out for an Android-based device for my own personal use, but since using the iPad, I'm pretty much sold on it now.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Luke said:


> I hope this is the correct forum to post this to (I'm new to the boards). I've looked at reviews on the Samsung Galaxy Tab from a google search, but the latest ones are from October. This is a smaller iPad type of device, which can also function as an e-reader with apps from Amazon, etc. It's an Android device, working on WiFi as well as 3G, with a month to month data plan.
> 
> I saw one at Costco the other day, and it looks like a nice device, about the size of a Kindle or Nook, and not as heavy as an iPad. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it. Thanks for any feedback.


Within 3 months several new Tablets will be released including a newer GT, prices may drop as well. Check out the user comments at the link below.

http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-tab/


----------



## Luke (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone who replied and shared their advice and experience with the Tab, if they had one.  It looks to be a nice device, but since it seems like more will be introduced during the year, think I'll wait and see what the competition brings (and maybe the price will come down as well).


----------



## snowflake.quilter (Jan 11, 2011)

davidhburton said:


> At this point, to my knowledge, the Tab doesn't carry the Android Marketplace yet, so you won't get a good choice on apps until they upgrade the version of Android on it.


My Tab has access to the Market, just like my Droid. I have 2.2 on both. I love the Tab, and it has replaced my laptop for travel. I can fit both the Tab and the Kindle in my purse and go.


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

Got my Tab beginning of Dec for early Christmas/Birthday present and love it. Yes it has Android Marketplace. User Interface is really a personal preference. For example, I find the Tab more user friendly than the iPad. But I think that's just really a function of what you know and are comfortable with.

Have both a kindle DX and the Tab, but I find that with the Kindle app I'm fine with taking just the Tab when I'm out and about.

If you want any specifics about what I like or don't like just ask.

They are supposed to announce new models next month:
http://drippler.com/samsung-galaxy-tab/samsung-promise-new-galaxy-tabs-dual-core-super-amoled-plus-phones-for-mwc-2011/.

(Note: Take anything Korea Herald says with a grain of salt since they said that Samsung was going to announce a Tab 2 at CES.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Supposedl Sprint is offering the Galaxy Tab for $300 if you sign up for a contract.  Another sign new models are coming, but if the current model meets your needs, the price is seductive!


----------

